# معلومات عن شركات طبيه



## eng_kamel akrm (10 أبريل 2007)

اريد معرفه معلومات عن الشركات العامله في مجال الاجهزه الطبيه في دولة الامارات العربيه.


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (12 أبريل 2007)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش حد عنده خلفيه عن الموضوع ده


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (16 أبريل 2007)

معقول يا جماعه السؤال صعب للدرجه هادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 أبريل 2007)

شركة الامين للتجهيزات الطبيه والعلميه
وهي شركه كبيره تمتلك فروعا في 15 دوله في الشرق الاوسط منها الامارات والسعوديه والكويت ومصر وايران وباكستان وغيرهم
الموقع الاكتروني للشركه
http://www.amicogroup.com/
موقع فرع الامارات
http://www.amicogroup.com/countryhome.cfm?pCountry=uae
وبامكانك الرجوع الى هذا الموقع للمزيد
http://uae.tejari.com/Arabic/OEx/Members.aspx?strChar=


----------



## نسوم (17 أبريل 2007)

هناك الكثير من الشركات الطبية في دولة الامارات مثل :gulf &warld traders متخصصي باجهزة الاشعة hitachi وغيرها fax 97142822899الموقعwww.gwtuae.com 
2- شركة gulf drug شركة كبرى متخصصة بعدة وكالات مثل اجهزة التخدير والvintelators druger الالمانية والاسرة volker تلفون 0097143974949 وفاكس 0097143962970
3-شركة city pharmacy شركة كبرى ولها العديد من الفروع تلفون
04 2284969
e mail :cityphd


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين يا جماعه


----------



## Eng.M_Eliwat (6 مايو 2010)

*ممكن الايميلات لو سمحتم ؟؟*


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

ياريت معلومات عن الشركات الطبية في مصر ومين فيها تدريب


----------

